# DAT BOTCH (Nattie/AJ/Ref)



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Breaking news: Black referee gets fired!*

that was horrible but blame the divas for screwing up the sharpshooter.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Breaking news: Black referee gets fired!*

Was so cringe...


----------



## 2ndComingY2J (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Breaking news: Black referee gets fired!*

How the fuck was it his fault? Natalya LET GO BEFORE AJ TAPPED.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Breaking news: Black referee gets fired!*

What did the ref do? I thought it was Natalya's fault for letting go of the hold so early


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Breaking news: Black referee gets fired!*

Let's just blame Khali and fire him instead. Works for me!


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*DAT BOTCH*

Do I need to even say which one it was LMAO :lmao:lmao


----------



## BigDLangston (May 22, 2013)

*Re: DAT BOTCH*

That was so fucking hilarious. Natalya was like what the hell just happened.


----------



## Karmelchaos (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: DAT BOTCH*

lolol she dropped AJ waaay too early, so was it on her or the ref?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: DAT BOTCH*

I still have no idea what i just saw :lol one of the worst things ive seen on Raw. They could have had Eva Marie ballroom dance in the middle of the ring and that would be better.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: DAT BOTCH*

I missed it. Gif?


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

LOL that was pretty bad. Then Natalya went to the ref to raise her hand hahahahh
Mad awkward


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Friend watched over it via Sky+:



> Ok they do the Hornswoggle distraction, Sharpshooter is in, something happens with Natalya, and I'm not sure what, but she fucks up first, and drops the Sharpshooter for some reason. At the same fucking time as that AJ tapped out. So it looks like she's tapping to nothing
> And because the ref sees Natalya drop the SS he doesn't call the match, even though its pretty clear he sees her tap


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Anyone got a gif? I missed it


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

To me, it seemed as though it was Nattie's fault just as much as the Ref's. Sure, he should of been paying attention but she let go before the bell rang. If she kept the hold on and AJ tapped, the Ref would of eventually turned around and saw it.


----------



## 2ndComingY2J (Feb 20, 2012)

I have DVR and you have to give credit to Michael Cole and The King they tricked all of you into thinking it was the refs fault. It wasn't AT ALL. Natalya LET GO BEFORE AJ tapped. So her dumbass let go and THEN AJ tapped. It had nothing to do with the ref, Cole and King covered it up nicely though.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

I only caught the second hour, what happened exactly?


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

The way I see it, for some reason Natalya thought AJ tapped while she was still selling the move, she let the hold go to get her hand raised by the ref. AJ is surprised so she taps out in a hurry, but not quick enough. The ref is confused and choose not to end the match.

Nattie's fault.


----------



## jamal. (Jul 14, 2012)

Poor Nattie.


----------



## 2ndComingY2J (Feb 20, 2012)

I hope as a result of this Natalya gets punished with another gimmick like the farting gimmick or better yet I hope they release her ass.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Natalya fucking up like this is hilarious but AJ messing up by tapping late is sad 
Diva botches are so expected this is like another drop in the bucket


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

I thought it was Nattie's fault.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

It was on Natalya... thats why she just got slapped


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I rewound it and watched it again. What the hell is Natalya doing? She's way to good and seasoned a wrestler to mess up like that. That was really, REALLY bad. I'd even go as far as to say fireable bad to be honest. She slapped the sharpshooter on for what looked like barely even a second before dropping it.

Bizarre from someone as seasoned in the ring as Natalya. It was completely 100% her fault and I'm honestly shocked she messed up that badly. I guess we'll never see her with the divas title again.


----------



## betfairhornets (Feb 20, 2012)

What the ref has been fired?


----------



## JohnnyPayne (Feb 18, 2013)

Natalya messed up, however the red called for the bell and the BELL RINGER botched. So he just stood there and tried to play it off.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

natalya made it so much worse by walking over to the ref and asking him to raise her hand... and, of course the commentators didn't help by pointing out how awkward it was and blaming the ref for "not seeing the tap" and then "getting it right".

it would have been way less awkward if they had just said, "natalya thought aj tapped!".... or responded any way other than the way they did


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah, it was horrid.

What made it worse was how they butchered all momentum for AJ & Langston going into Summerslam. That was fucking stupid of them to do.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Well WWE edited the finish on their Youtube channel (most likely for the TV replays too) unsurprisingly.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

2ndComingY2J said:


> I hope as a result of this Natalya gets punished with another gimmick like the farting gimmick or better yet I hope they release her ass.


Hopefully they drop her to the pre-show and put Ambrose/RVD on the PPV. Awful, awful segment, the booking was bad enough anyway without the botch.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

They all botched, i wonder whos gona win this sunday?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Yeah I saw it they way others are calling it. Natalya dropped the sharpshooter too quickly and AJ tapped afterwards. Legitimately the ref can't declare Nat the winner because AJ didn't tap while the sharpshooter was on. It wasn't the ref's fault.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

it's on all 3 of them. nattie let go before aj tapped, aj was tapping like an idiot when natti wasn't even on her, and the ref had no idea what to do.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

And people wonder why they never use the divas.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I've seen worse botches. Nobody got hurt, easily editable.


----------



## MarcioDX99 (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: DAT BOTCH*



Silent Alarm said:


> I missed it. Gif?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfZ6f0MVOV4


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

must be terrible. I will make sure to check this out


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Asenath said:


> I've seen worse botches. Nobody got hurt, easily editable.


how do u edit something that happens on a live show?


----------



## E N F O R C E R (Nov 4, 2012)

Wait a second, has the ref been sacked? If he has then that's ridiculous.

:vince3


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

It was so bad the whole match.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Best of luck in your future endeavours, brother.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Surely they didn't fire the ref for that


----------



## Markellobobrito (Jun 12, 2013)

shutupchico said:


> how do u edit something that happens on a live show?


Zooming aj face in the part of the botch



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

shutupchico said:


> how do u edit something that happens on a live show?


Well I was downstairs grabbing a snack during this match, and I'm pretty sure a lot of people were preoccupied too so it's not as big of a deal of a main event botch.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Hope the ref didn't get fired, and I can't blame AJ either. Honestly, the hold wasn't on for that long. Probably didn't want to tap out, as soon as it got locked on. I always thought that was stupid. 

Fault is on Nat.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

They script the end of matches, so I am thinking AJ was supposed to tap sooner - given nattie could not see AJ tap out. Though it is usually the ref who tells the wrestler when the opponent taps out...

I think it could be blamed on all parties. AJ was supposed to tap out quicker, Nattie let the hold down too soon, and the ref did not lift Natties hand in victory - which would have drawn far less attention to the botch than restarting the match.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I laughed my ass off when she grabbed the refs hand and was waiting for him to raise hers :lol

I can only imagine what he said to her "The match isn't supposed to finish yet, bitch!"


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

I can't wait for Nattie Neidhart in TNA. Then things will be right


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Did I really see some posts calling for Natalya to be fired? Jesus. It was a fucking botch. It happens.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Blame the writers. Why the fuck is AJ, who has a Summerslam match, tapping to Natalya, who hasn't done anything in months? And that's not a shot at Natalya. I'm a huge fan of her work, but it just makes no sense.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Did I really see some posts calling for Natalya to be fired? Jesus. It was a fucking botch. It happens.


The internet ladyhating community has spoken.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Is there a video of this, I want to see how long Nattie let go before AJ starting tapping.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

The ref wasn't even paying attention when AJ tapped out. The ref fucked up hard. It was awkward to say the least...


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah, it's clearly Natalya's fault. Even if the ref wasn't looking, AJ didn't tapout yet so there was no reason to let go of the hold.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I was there live. The crowd did a big collective WTF during that whole botched ending. Seemed like Nattie made AJ tap out but the referee had miscommunication so they redid the whole ending.


----------



## the top guy (Apr 28, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I laughed my ass off when she grabbed the refs hand and was waiting for him to raise hers :lol
> 
> I can only imagine what he said to her "The match isn't supposed to finish yet, bitch!"


i lol'd at this natty is not suppose to let go of the hold until the ref tells her to stop or she hears the bell ring.Her head must of been on something else because she almost let go 2 early again the 2nd time if anyone looks closely


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol that shit was soooooo awkward


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

The botch was terrible but the overall booking of the match was even worse. Nattie didn't even have a SS match at that point so why in the world would she make AJ tap? On top of that, no Big E in the match? I get not having Khali in there but he looked like a total punk to be out there just to get chopped and run away.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well I'm glad I skipped that whole segment. Though I just went back and watched it now, that was super awkward. The crowd collectively dying was hilarious.

The bigger travesty of the whole thing though is Khali hitting Big E in the head at the end. Why are they still making Khali's useless ass look good over a decent (and most of all young and mobile) talent like Big E?


----------



## The Chick Magnet (May 16, 2013)

E N F O R C E R said:


> Wait a second, has the ref been sacked? If he has then that's ridiculous.
> 
> :vince3


This. Can anyone state clearly if the ref is still hired or not? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That was one of the most awkward finishes I have ever seen in my life. 

Live TV baby! Anything can happen!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

D.B. Cooper said:


> I rewound it and watched it again. What the hell is Natalya doing? She's way to good and seasoned a wrestler to mess up like that. That was really, REALLY bad. *I'd even go as far as to say fireable bad to be honest.* She slapped the sharpshooter on for what looked like barely even a second before dropping it.
> 
> Bizarre from someone as seasoned in the ring as Natalya. It was completely 100% her fault and I'm honestly shocked she messed up that badly. I guess we'll never see her with the divas title again.


No.



shutupchico said:


> it's on all 3 of them. nattie let go before aj tapped, aj was tapping like an idiot when natti wasn't even on her, and the ref had no idea what to do.


This. You people act as if it's only Natalya's fault when AJ tapped after Nattie let her go & etc.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

It happens... still remember that match with Angle and Hebner botching the count for some reason and having to quick cover it. But you could tell it was a screw up. And this was nowhere near a marque match so it will be forgotten. I mean honestly, there were more problems with that match then that botch. Like it even happening. Putting anyone with Khali and hornswaggle is just... yeah.. you can't really get over from working with them.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

yeah it was awkward but calm down, nobody is getting fired, it was a 2 minute divas match pissbreak, nobody cares, it will be on botchamania then forgotten in a week.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

I still can't see who's fault that was. I did see Nattie slip when she was doing the sharpshooter but the ref could of called for the bell when AJ tapped. That was a major clusterfuck all around.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> This. You people act as if it's only Natalya's fault when AJ tapped after Nattie let her go & etc.


To be fair, and as a fan of both, it is rather Nat's fault. 

AJ tapped while Nat was letting go. Only reason she wasn't tapping before hand, is so it didn't look goofy. It always looks weird when a person taps, right when the submission is being locked in. She didn't really hold it for that long either. It was really weird. 

Ref couldn't call it. AJ was just trying to make it seem a bit more believable, in a way. Nat was the one at fault here. 

But no, I wouldn't say she needs punished for it. Definitely not firing, because that is ridiculous.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Not the refs fault, I blame AJ & Natalya


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

SideburnGuru said:


> To be fair, and as a fan of both, it is rather Nat's fault.
> 
> AJ tapped while Nat was letting go. Only reason she wasn't tapping before hand, is so it didn't look goofy. It always looks weird when a person taps, right when the submission is being locked in. She didn't really hold it for that long either. It was really weird.
> 
> ...


I think Nattie slipped, but I could be wrong...its how I originally saw it but maybe she did let go prematurely. I think the ref could of called for the bell and that would of stopped the bleeding of Nattie letting go sooner lol....but after he let the match go on, the whole thing went to hell lol.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> I think Nattie slipped, but I could be wrong...its how I originally saw it but maybe she did let go prematurely. I think the ref could of called for the bell and that would of stopped the bleeding of Nattie letting go sooner lol....but after he let the match go on, the whole thing went to hell lol.


I don't know. I just felt she actually thought she won, and it was good enough. She should've just kept the hold there for a bit. The ref was just doing his job. Technically, there was no hold locked on or anything when AJ was "tapping", so at that point it was just slapping the mat. 

He couldn't really do much, nor could AJ. They did what they had to. Aka, redo the move.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

Asenath said:


> The internet *ladyhating community* has spoken.


*Talk about responding to one extreme with another.*


The Chick Magnet said:


> This. Can anyone state clearly if the ref is still hired or not?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


*Yeah, what the hell? Is the guy really fired?
*


----------



## philip3831 (Mar 6, 2009)

Ref could have covered better, but the timing between the divas was off.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

As for the ref questions, I believe it was Justin King who was in the ring. So far, I see nothing reporting that he's been fired. Think that may be speculation. I think WWE knows it wasn't on the referee. Wouldn't worry about it too much. I don't think anyone is going to be fired over this.


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

I blame mr.Moseby


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

One of the weirdest botches ever on a match that was terribly booked.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

That was so cringe-worthy that even Sabu and Sin Cara facepalmed.

And why did Khali/Nattie even win to begin with?!?!?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

tbh natty might think that she tapped there when AJ struggled with her arms, she do tap some on the mat there.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

Strangest botch in a Divas match since that Trish/Jackie fiasco back in 2002. I blame the two Divas more than the referee. Natalya let go of the hold too prematurely and AJ tapped only after the hold was released. WTF to the both of them.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Totally Nattie's fault. You are supposed to keep the submission locked in until the bell rings, even if your opponent is tapping. Once she let go, AJ tried her best to fix it by tapping but the damage was done. Not expected from a seasoned performer like Natalya. Won't make things any easier for her. Hope she isn't embarassed any further because of this.


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

Heh, they should have played it off as nattie dropping it early so she could continue "torturing" AJ.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Nat fucked up badly. 

She even screwed it up the 2nd time around. Shes either injured because she can't be that incompetent.


----------



## Smitson (Feb 25, 2013)

Then they give Nattie a Summerslam match after that. Bizarre.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Smitson said:


> Then they give Nattie a Summerslam match after that. Bizarre.


Only to lose to Brie, I'd bet. Or maybe the Bellas went backstage and demanded a match seeing as their boyfriends are in the main event.


----------



## Pycckue (Jun 23, 2013)

Blame Tyson Kidd sex life.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Just blame it on the 7 foot freak who can barely walk and the midget dressed as a leprechaun.

Seriously, who in their right mind thought this trio was a good idea?? fpalm. And better yet why are they going over a team who has a match on Sunday?? Just awful booking, :lmao.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

I don't see how it's the ref fault tbh. Nattie dropped the hold early just as AJ started tapping. What exactly did the ref do that's the problem?


----------



## hadoboy (Jun 16, 2009)

As much as I love Nattie, it was her fault not the referees fault.


----------



## CurryKingDH (Apr 14, 2013)

Natalya shouting 'was that not good enough for you aj?' at her when putting it on the 2nd time didn't really help.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Ref fucked up...he didnt pay attention long enough.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

You people have it all wrong, it's not the ref's fault, nor Nattie or AJ's, it was *HORNSWOGGLE* that fucked things up. You can't see him during the first Sharpshooter, but he can be seen during the second partially, doing what he always does when Nattie has the Sharpshooter on and that is tapping out on the ring apron. I'm willing to bet Nattie thought that was AJ tapping out, so she released the hold.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Probably a work for Total Divas.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Well that was incredibly awkward.

I think all parties have to shoulder some of the blame. I think Natayla thought that AJ was tapping hence she released the hold far too early, and then for some strange reason AJ started to tap and writhe around on the floor just as Natalya was getting off her (which made the whole situation a thousand times more ridiculous). The ref then drew even more attention to the botch by refusing to lift Natalya's hand. He should have just lifted her hand and be done with it. He also didn't 'see Aj tap' which sounds absolutely ludicrous.

Natalya is the most to blame, but AJ and the Ref have to take their fair share of criticism as well.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Has the ref been fired?


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

floyd2386 said:


> You people have it all wrong, it's not the ref's fault, nor Nattie or AJ's, it was *HORNSWOGGLE* that fucked things up. You can't see him during the first Sharpshooter, but he can be seen during the second partially, doing what he always does when Nattie has the Sharpshooter on and that is tapping out on the ring apron. I'm willing to bet Nattie thought that was AJ tapping out, so she released the hold.


Upon review you might be right. I did hear thumping in the audio and nat must have thought it was aj Lee so she let go of the hold. Though nat should still be paying more attention.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

> I laughed my ass off when she grabbed the refs hand and was waiting for him to raise hers


That was the worst part.


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

Why was it the refs fault? Natalya let go and then AJ tapped? Seems like it was them not the ref


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: DAT BOTCH*



MarcioDX99 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfZ6f0MVOV4


that is terrible

reminds me of the end of tna destination x in 2010

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSa7VjjA0TI

:lmao


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Why did Nattie let AJ go before even hearing the bell?


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

The only way that match could have possibly been more fail was if it had been a mixed tag Punjabi Prison match.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Still can't get over how badly they squashed Big E & AJ. fpalm
They made them look so fucking buried during that match


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Most awkward thing i've seen on Raw.

It was both Natalya's and AJ's fault. Natalya presumbly thought she heard AJ tap (she should've have waited until the ref broke the hold or she heard the bell) and released the hold, AJ then for some reason starting tapping out to nothing, which made it 10x worse.

Can't see how it was the ref's fault.


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

The referee was fired?

It was really awkward, Nattie raised her hand even when nobody called the win and they were just looking around. It seemed like she released the sharpshooter too soon or AJ tapped to late.

Who knew the big botch in a match that involved Khali was made by an Hart?


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

So Natalya marries the last graduate from the Hart Dungeon and weeks later she is involved in a messed up finish involving the sharpshooter and a referee who suddenly forgets what tapping out means. 

Maybe old Earl will take Black Ref out for a beer as part of his future endeavours :brock


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> - WWE referee Marc Harris, the referee involved in the botched finish with AJ Lee vs. Natalya on last night's RAW, lashed out at his "haters" on Facebook after the show:
> 
> "Funny how "amateur", "indie", and "unemployed former refs" think they know it all but have NO IDEA. There's a reason your where your at and I'm where I'm at, "a professional referee with the number one entertainment company in the world. I'm the now, your yester year. Keep your opinions to yourself cause I'm definitely not taking advice from someone with less experience and not at a level I am, so continue to hate and I'll continue to work tv's and pay per view. Enjoy your life cause I'm loving mine!"


Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...After_RAW_Bray_Wyatt.html#oMQdgEsGwVoyR7pb.99


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hamada said:


> I don't see how it's the ref fault tbh. Nattie dropped the hold early just as AJ started tapping. What exactly did the ref do that's the problem?


Ref's job is too solve things like that and he just stood there without knowing what to do. Nattie botched it but the ref made everything worse by not calling the match.

Kayfabe wise Aj tapped, the ref should have rang the bell and called it a day. Instead he stood in the ring like nothing happened. He has some of the blame for the awkwardness that happened.


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

That referee sounds like a pure idiot...


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

kiguel182 said:


> Ref's job is too solve things like that and he just stood there without knowing what to do. Nattie botched it but the ref made everything worse by not calling the match.
> 
> Kayfabe wise Aj tapped, the ref should have rang the bell and called it a day. Instead he stood in the ring like nothing happened. He has some of the blame for the awkwardness that happened.


I don't think he saw AJ tap, which made it even worse.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Damn that guy is bitter


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

JY57 said:


> Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...After_RAW_Bray_Wyatt.html#oMQdgEsGwVoyR7pb.99


Someone is taking it lightly...

Didn't he expect people to comment? The idea that someone can't be criticised just because they are more sucessful than someone his some ridiculous logic.

If that was true Governments couldn't be criticised and every famous artist would be above it since 99 per cent of the population won't have a best-selling album/movie/videogame etc.

Just because I or someone isn't sucessful doesn't mean it can't have an opinion on something.

You can argue the legitimacy of someone's argument based on the actual argument itself but not on what the person in question did with it's life. Yeah you are bigger than those "indie" referees but you fucked up and they have every right to give their opinion on it. If they make a bad argument than say why it's a bad one instead of trying to act like you are the biggest kid in the playground and you are above everything.


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

SovereignVA said:


> I don't think he saw AJ tap, which made it even worse.


He was looking straight at her from what I saw on TV. I think he saw it, unless the way the camera cut made it only seem like it.

If he didn't saw it then the botch is worse I guess.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

That ref needs to see CM Punk's Grammar slam videos. Your vs You're. You're is what "you are" supposed to use, moron.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Just watched it holy shit that was so awkward :lmao


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Watching it again, the ref saw AJ tap and then made the signal to the bell keeper to ring the bell but nothing happened, no one seemed to react so Nat just put AJ in the submission hold again. The botch to me seemed to be Nat releasing the hold before AJ tapped and the time keeper not ringing the bell for whatever reason. The ref should of took control of the situation better once it happened but this is not his fault in my opinion. Also if you pay attention to the second Sharpshooter then Nat nearly botches again by releasing it too early, have a look.


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

It was awkward, but not worth firing anyone over. It's live TV, and botches happen, it would have helped if the ref had played along and just announced Natalya as the winner to save the awkward pause, but still, nobody deserves to be fired.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Just to clear something up, the referee in this match *has not been fired*. The person who originally created the thread might assume he will get canned over this but there are no official reports that anyone has lost their job or will be reprimanded for the botch.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

LMAO.. it was just dreadful, I legit was like WTF just happened and had a baffled look on my face for a good 2 minutes afterwards.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

After SummerSlam this Sunday I think WWE should build an AJ vs. Nattie feud for the Divas Championship at Night Of Champions. maybe have Nattie get the ol "You Tapped Out" chants going at AJ to taunt her. After all that was a big victory over the champion. Appoint referee Marc Harris to call the action. Hell, make it a Submission match too. _Sharpshooter vs. Black Widow_.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

:lmao one of the funniest and worst botches I can ever remember.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

If a wrestler taps out when there is no physical contact between themself and their opponent, does it still count?


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

Watching it I thought AJ tapped but the ref didn't see it, so when the ref turned around AJ would somehow get the win. Something we see all of the time; False pin/tap for the face with distracted ref, ref turns round and roll up/finisher out of nowhere for the heel to take it. Exactly what I thought was happening.

Then I realised there were no distractions, Nattie fell seemingly and released the hold as AJ tapped. So I thought AJ tapped but Nattie already released her, weird thing to do but original at least (tapped after hold released therefore not tapping out).

So as strange as it looked I thought it was all part of what was meant to happen, but then the exact same finish. Just bizarre.

I'm not one to call BOTCH whenever I see anything wrong as I'm not a wrestler and these are, but that was just a strange one. Nattie and Khali going over completely clean whereas as E and AJ have the match Sunday added to it being a strange minute in the show.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

AJ tapped because that was supposed to be the end of the match, just before that maybe Nattie heard something and mistook it for AJ tapping and let go early, the ref called for the bell, nobody rang the fucking thing and then we're left with one of the most awkward moments ever. 

Natalya is a competent wrestler and is probably the best Diva on the roster, she wouldn't just randomly let go unless she thought the match was over, which leads me back to her hearing something and mistaking it for tapping.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol @ all the confused faces in the ring.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

It wasn't the referee's fault, clearly it was some kind of miscoordination by Natalya.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> AJ tapped because that was supposed to be the end of the match, just before that maybe Nattie heard something and mistook it for AJ tapping and let go early, the ref called for the bell, nobody rang the fucking thing and then we're left with one of the most awkward moments ever.
> 
> Natalya is a competent wrestler and is probably the best Diva on the roster, she wouldn't just randomly let go unless she thought the match was over, which leads me back to her hearing something and mistaking it for tapping.


Yeah, everyone makes mistakes, obviously, and Natalya definitely is the best diva in the locker room from a wrestling standpoint. She may have heard something, as you said, and this should not be used against her, despite the fact that the botch was most likely her fault. This is just one botch, and botches happen all the time in wrestling.


----------



## Angelos (Aug 29, 2006)

It was Nattie's fault. Aj must be confused why Nattie released the hold that she made a quick tap. They should just improvise the ending instead of making the moment more awkward (a pilderiver maybe on AJ). I just dont know if the refs were allowed to make such changes.. But ive seen lots of worse botches made by more seasoned superstars..mistakes just happen..


----------



## dmizzle26 (May 22, 2013)

Poor Nattie girl can't catch a break its so disrespectful to her talent that she has to come out every week with Khali, get stuck in a segment to 2 untalented girls like the bella twins which she prob gone lose to at SummerSlam i feel she should be in Kaitlyn place facing Aj it will bring out the best in both of them and by the way what makes the Bella's think they is queens of the Divas? What exactly have they done to make them queens shouldn't AJ be walking around saying that she is the Diva Champ and been with all the top guys in WWE


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol, Nattie starts to let go again before AJ taps the second time. Geez.

Khali is thinking: 'This is a damn good match!'


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

“Funny how “amateur”, “indie”, and “unemployed former refs” think they know it all but have NO IDEA. There’s a reason your where your at and I’m where I’m at, “a professional referee with the number one entertainment company in the world. I’m the now, your yester year. Keep your opinions to yourself cause I’m definitely not taking advice from someone with less experience and not at a level I am, so continue to hate and I’ll continue to work tv’s and pay per view. Enjoy your life cause I’m loving mine!”



Quoth the Raven said:


> That ref needs to see CM Punk's Grammar slam videos. Your vs You're. You're is what "you are" supposed to use, moron.







The ref botches grammar too. :lol


----------



## TheFightingFowl (Jun 6, 2013)

It was really awkward. My take on it was hornswoggle was hitting the mat with his hands, and Nattie took it for tapping - she almost did the same thing the second time around.

Weird that Aj and Big E lost to a pair of barely featured wrestlers on the go home show to a PPV where they're competing in a mixed tag match


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

WWE doesnt even care about that, they will just edit it out where they can and act like it didnt happen, and people here go crazy because of it lol...
Anyway, what can they do to punish Natalya, maybe give her another farting gimmick, make her lose even more matches lol, I'm sure she doesnt even care anymore...


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

Whoever the hell this guy is, he needs to learn how to spell "you're".


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome (Jul 23, 2013)

I think the bigger and most important question is why the fuck is AJ tapping clean to Natalya and why the fuck Khali is dominating Big E? Some of the stupidest booking I've seen in recent times.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Nice promo, ref. That's how you're supposed to cut a heel promo, Del Rio.

:adr


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

I just watched it and it wasn't that bad. I wasn't really paying attention to the match and i'm assuming most people use Divas matches as a piss break anyway. It was more like the ref called for the finish, and then he called it off realizing AJ didn't tap or something. It was more like. Why did Nattie hold hands with the ref. Lol


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

floyd2386 said:


> If a wrestler taps out when there is no physical contact between themself and their opponent, does it still count?


if this was a real sport it would count I think. How does it work on actual combat sports?


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

Tanaka vs Awesome said:


> I think the bigger and most important question is why the fuck is AJ tapping clean to Natalya and why the fuck Khali is dominating Big E? Some of the stupidest booking I've seen in recent times.


*Yeah, what the hell were they thinking making AJ and Big E look like a bunch of chumps for.*


----------



## Cardiac Kid (Jun 22, 2013)

Wow, I think that was pretty much Natalya's fault she let go too early but at least AJ actually carried on as she would.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

BigEvil2012 said:


> Anyway, what can they do to punish Natalya, maybe give her another farting gimmick, make her lose even more matches lol, I'm sure she doesnt even care anymore...


ONE MORE FART


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

BAH GAWD THE REFEREE JUST TURNED HIS BACK ON THE WWE UNIVERSE!


----------



## Eskuhbro (Jul 2, 2013)

All three are at fault.

Nattie for letting go.

AJ for tapping after she had been let go.

And the ref for not calling the match.

What I'm most interested in is Natalya saying "AJ was that not good enough for you?"


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Now the ref needs to be fired 

Ranting that people at making fun of you on the internet is both super unprofessional and makes you look like a whiny bitch

I had no problem with him but the fact he can't take insults from some random people he will never meet in real shows he is not ready for this level of exposure


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

I see how it is. When in doubt, blame the brother.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

My take on the subject.


*WHO FUCKING CARES? 


IT WAS A FUCKING MISTAKE! THEIR HUMAN!


GET OVER IT!*


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

stevefox1200 said:


> Now the ref needs to be fired
> 
> Ranting that people at making fun of you on the internet is both super unprofessional and makes you look like a whiny bitch
> 
> I had no problem with him but the fact he can't take insults from some random people he will never meet in real shows he is not ready for this level of exposure


:clap I agree. 

The stupid twat should learn the difference between "your" & "you're" as well before he goes off on one the next time he screws up a match.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

U mad ref? If you can't handle the trolling and abuse that comes with having a presence on a social network, block their asses. What did he expect really? It may not have been his fault, but there's no need to lash out like that. He's just gonna get more abuse now.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

I didn't even care that he was ranting. If he wanted to rant, so be it. The grammar mistakes are annoying, I just found his whole rant funny. 

"I'M THE REF IN THE WWE. EVERYONE CARES ABOUT MEEEEEE. NOT YOU OTHER REFS. LOSERS." 

Reality Check: While the refs are nice, no one will give a single damn about you when you leave. You are a ref. You don't go speaking down to others refs, and you are not the best ref in the world. 

https://twitter.com/WWE_Ref_MarcH In case anyone is wondering, the guy is acting like a pure child on here. It's ridiculous. While I'm glad he's living the dream, he has no place for such an arrogant ego. Dear God.


----------



## TheFightingFowl (Jun 6, 2013)

Zappers said:


> My take on the subject.
> 
> 
> *WHO FUCKING CARES?
> ...


i'd like to think that is a joke


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

That ref needs to watch some grammar slam.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow that ref is really full of himself isnt he?

Newsflash buddy.....you're a fucking ref. Nobody cares about you and trust me, you can be easily replaced within the hour.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

This wasn't the ref's fault.
It wasn't AJ's fault.

Natayla, what the hell was she doing?!....she let go before AJ had the chance to tap. The ref was left it an awkward situation.

He did the right thing in carrying on, kayfabe wise AJ didn't tap whilst in the hold.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

That botch was horrible, especially when they re-did the spot right after it. They could have played it out and at least let Big E wrestle. Why was h in the match and find't wrestle at all? Khali and Natalya going over Big E and AJ is just illogical. The whole match made no sense at all.

And I don't think that it was referee's fault. Natalya put on Sharpshooter when AJ was facing middle of the ring and she was supposed to face the ropes. That's just my guess.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

lol at everyone calling for Nattie's firing. Are you fucking insane? She's the best diva in the company. If theres any positives coming out of this train-wreck, its that she actually won a match.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

The whole thing was confusing.

Natalya let go of the hold too early, and thought she won. I was confused mostly because I didn't think that could have been the end of the match...because it made no sense. Why is the DIVAs champion losing in a tag match with her partner this Sunday to The Great Khali and Natalya, two of the most irrelevant people on the roster? Should she not be looking good for her match at Summerslam?

The only positive of the train wreck was Natalya actually winning a match. So I guess she was definitely supposed to win? If it leads to Natalya getting a push and challenging AJ for the title, then I'm all for it! The matches could actually be very good. So I have my fingers crossed for that. She's being made to look less of an idiot than usual, so maybe that's a sign...


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

This was definitely on Natalya letting go of the hold too early before AJ tapped out. Was a big botch from her. Shame because she's talented and finally it seems she could have been getting pushed to face AJ after Summerslam and then this happens.....

Might be nixed now.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Definitely a Nattie botch, as the ref can only call what he sees and AJ wasn't tapping. So either the ref erroneously signaled she tapped, Nattie thought she heard her tapping or Nattie was going by timing and AJ should have tapped by then. Regardless it's ugly that a throw away nothing match has a botch like that. 

Are they taping Total Divas for next season? Could the botch be part of that show's storytelling like the shoot slapping and then Trinity's shoot hurricanrana on Jey?


----------



## c0se (Aug 13, 2013)

It was all Hornswoggle's fault. It went like this: Nattie put on the sharpshooter > Hornswoggle did his stupid *tap the ring to get cheap crowd reactions* stuff, like he did all match long > Ref hears it, turns around and tells him to stop it > Nattie hears the tap and the stop, so she releases the sharpshooter.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Yea, Nattie let go too soon.


----------



## fatshitmofo (Aug 22, 2008)

I was seriously like :allen1 when it happened. The fact that there was such an awkward delay after the botch which gave everyone enough time to catch on to what was supposed to happen and to what actually happened, and then re doing the whole spot....argh i swear i just found it so cringing. Even though it wasn't me in that ring, i just felt so embarrased lol:aries2


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

c0se said:


> It was all Hornswoggle's fault. It went like this: Nattie put on the sharpshooter > Hornswoggle did his stupid *tap the ring to get cheap crowd reactions* stuff, like he did all match long > Ref hears it, turns around and tells him to stop it > Nattie hears the tap and the stop, so she releases the sharpshooter.


lol, Makes sense.


----------



## Alee Enn (Jan 3, 2012)

Zappers said:


> My take on the subject.
> 
> 
> *WHO FUCKING CARES?
> ...


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

That was very painful, the whole match was a disaster lol.... then again I thought all of RAW sucked (only watched the first 2 hours). Wasn't the ref's fault though, Natalya clearly let go of the Sharpshooter like 2 seconds before AJ tapped... Natalya shouldn't use the move if she can't do it correct. It didn't help that the commentators kept pointing out the flaw of course.


----------



## fjawodfc (Apr 3, 2012)

No botch is worse than people saying "DAT _____" and thinking it's amusing.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

It was definitely all on Nattie. She let go of the sharpshooter before AJ tapped. She looked so ridiculous looking down and smiling big as fuck. She should have made sure AJ tapped before letting go. Nattie looked so stupid. She may have been real nervous, knowing she was making the champ tap out.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

I always fast forward diva and or khali matches so missed this.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

It was a bit weird. I love Natty and she's usually a pro, but she was doing kicks like she just started wrestling school and then messed up the finish (sharpshooter still looked good though :cool2). All I thought when it first happened was that maybe AJ was selling the sharpshooter and inadvertently hit the mat a few times leading Natty to think AJ tapped, but after watching it again, AJ didn't really do anything like that. Now maybe AJ was supposed to tap sooner, but even then, Natty should have the wherewithal to either wait to a) hear the tap b) hear the bell or c) hear her music. Obviously it was the right finish since AJ tapped milliseconds after Natty released the hold, but why she released the hold without waiting for a cue is beyond me.

I'm also thinking that maybe Natty wasn't supposed to apply the sharpshooter quite yet. So once Natty applied it, she then realized "oops, it's not time for the finish" and dropped the hold (which of course would make no sense to do in a match, but still). AJ, realizing that was the finish, just early, went with it and tapped. Natty then realized that AJ tapped anyways and just went with it as if she won, but since the ref didn't act like anyone won (which is understandable, he was also probably expecting the finish a lot later, though it may have helped if he just called for the bell when AJ initially tapped), AJ and Natty then had to re-do the finish.

Regardless, it seems that it was all on Natty (unfortunately) and her releasing the hold. If she had held it for an extra 2 seconds, AJ would have tapped while in the move and the ref would've called for the bell.

And this is all of course, aside of the huge botch in that AJ (the Divas champion) and Big E were defeated in record time by two jobbers in a match where Big E/Khali didn't even wrestle and on a show in which AJ/Big E's SummerSlam opponents weren't even on the show for a second.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

I like to think the ref and bell ringer didn't know the outcome of the match and thought: "Wait, AJ has a match on Sunday much bigger then anything involving Nattie, she can't be tapping, better ignore it, wait, okay, she really is? Fucking hell did Khali just take out Big E, am I high?"

But yeah, also a bit of a miscommunication between Nattie and AJ. Basically all the fucks gathered together in that match to create one mass clusterfuck.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

As much as it was a botch it made Nat look like a boss the way she dragged her back in to do it again


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Oh wow, if this is legit that the guy is an utter cunt. He made a huge mistake live on Raw and could at least admit to it, rather than attack other people who haven't been as lucky as him to make it to such a high profile spot in the business. Fuck him.*


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

It'd be hilarious if he got his ass fired after those remarks :lol


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

This wasn't the refs fault, Natalya let go of the sharpshooter before AJ tapped, and AJ tapped after Natalya let go...

You can tell the ref was telling Natalya to continue the match, she tried to get him to raise her hand like an idiot.

That was all Natalya & AJ for screwing up that ending.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

It was AJ's doublecrossing Nattie on the finish when they discussed with the agents that it'd be an immediate tap-out. Instead she fought on too long. That's why it almost happened again right after.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

vanboxmeer said:


> It was AJ's doublecrossing Nattie on the finish when they discussed with the agents that it'd be an immediate tap-out. Instead she fought on too long. That's why it almost happened again right after.


If anything, she tried to make the submission look more believable. Good for her. 

It looks so damn goofy when a diva locks in a submission, and they IMMEDITALY tap, at times before it's even locked in. She shouldn't have tapped at all, honestly. Such a damn stupid choice to have AJ tap....


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

SideburnGuru said:


> If anything, she tried to make the submission look more believable. Good for her.
> 
> It looks so damn goofy when a diva locks in a submission, and they IMMEDITALY tap, at times before it's even locked in. She shouldn't have tapped at all, honestly. Such a damn stupid choice to have AJ tap....


If someone has someone else in a shoot submission, it's far more realistic and likely that they'd tap immediately. Even in kayfabe world, the match was a throwaway and a heel would want to tap sooner when they have a bigger match they have relatively soon. Add in the meta knowledge of knowing that divas matches are structured in a way where instant submissions happen all the time on free television to save time.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Natties fault and Im so sorry to say that... shes been most qualified and deserving of a push for YEARS and then shes supposed to make the champ tap out and lets go of the hold early as fuck? cmon


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

The+King_of_Kings said:


> Probably a work for Total Divas.



This seems to be the most likely culprit. Even if it's not, pretty sure it will be featured on the show at some point.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

If this is just something for Total Divas thats just fucking horrible to do


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome (Jul 23, 2013)

It's not for Total Divas for fucks sake. That would be stomping on kayfabe's corpse.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm embarrassed for everyone involved. Even Khali was probably thinking "the fuck was that shit?!"

It didn't help that Nattie's awkward ass tried to get the ref to raise her hand and smiled like a goof. The entire match was pointless to begin with. All of that just to set up a passable match between Pretty Bella and Nattie which is only meant to promote their show on E!...? Really now?

That was painful.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

c0se said:


> It was all Hornswoggle's fault. It went like this: Nattie put on the sharpshooter > Hornswoggle did his stupid *tap the ring to get cheap crowd reactions* stuff, like he did all match long > Ref hears it, turns around and tells him to stop it > Nattie hears the tap and the stop, so she releases the sharpshooter.


He can be seen throughout the match doing it with both hands to hype the crowd as he always does, and usually when Nattie slaps on the Sharpshooter, he'll do it with just 1 hand and yells "TAP TAP TAP", but I never heard him yelling anything when she had it on, but it was obvious he was still tapping out on the apron.

Little bastard trolled them all. Swoggle's gonna Swog.....


----------



## MinistryDeadman95 (Jan 25, 2011)

The Wrestling Junkie said:


> *UPDATE* - Comments from referee involved in the botch:
> 
> 
> 
> Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...After_RAW_Bray_Wyatt.html#oMQdgEsGwVoyR7pb.99


Love the ref's attitude! Surprised they actually let him post that.

Really though, it was not his fault one bit. Natalya let go too early on the first one, then AJ tapped as Natalya was reapplying the hold, what a dumbass. Natalya did have some fault, but it was mostly AJ. Why would she tap while Natalya was transitioning the hold? Complete careless rookie mistake. Vince won't let that one go.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

SideburnGuru said:


> If anything, she tried to make the submission look more believable. Good for her.
> 
> It looks so damn goofy when a diva locks in a submission, and they IMMEDITALY tap, at times before it's even locked in. She shouldn't have tapped at all, honestly. Such a damn stupid choice to have AJ tap....


Not really, AJ is a heel so it would be perfectly reasonable for her to tap out immediately with nothing on the line.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Ref says he didn't call the match after AJ initially tapped because Natalya had already broke the hold. (Apparently you can only tap when in a submission hold) Good spot by him then. Though why Natalya released the hold in the first place is a mystery


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

MinistryDeadman95 said:


> Love the ref's attitude! Surprised they actually let him post that.
> 
> Really though, it was not his fault one bit. Natalya let go too early on the first one, then AJ tapped as Natalya was reapplying the hold, what a dumbass. Natalya did have some fault, but it was mostly AJ. Why would she tap while Natalya was transitioning the hold? Complete careless rookie mistake. Vince won't let that one go.


Both of them fucked up. Nattie wasn't "transitioning", she completely let go of the hold. AJ fucked up by tapping.

Nattie made the real rookie mistake, don't let go of a submission hold for a finish until the bell rings.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I am reasonably sure this was staged for the show. Otherwise, I don't see the two most competent wrestlers in the roster fucking up this bad.


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

its a divas match, botching sort of comes with the territory. watch any episode of botchamania... ever.... :lmao


----------



## DaCoolPlant (Jun 27, 2013)

Asenath said:


> I am reasonably sure this was staged for the show. Otherwise, I don't see the two most competent wrestlers in the roster fucking up this bad.


No way it could be that awkward and be staged. The way Nattie just walked over and held the refs hand, then let go without even taking her eyes off AJ just had a really awkward feel to it. It was obviously a botch by the both of them.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

King Bebe said:


> lol at everyone calling for Nattie's firing. Are you fucking insane? She's the best diva in the company. If theres any positives coming out of this train-wreck, its that she actually won a match.


AJ > Nattie


----------



## RoadDoggJJ (Apr 2, 2008)

I just love the fact that Khali (along with Big E.) was apparently the only person involved who DIDN'T botch.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

This was the most awkward botch ever. But it also provided the most awkward moment I've ever seen in WWE lol. Sucked it happened to Natalya/AJ/New Ref cause lets say this happened between Bellas/Alicia/Longtime WWE REF, it'd be long forgotten about by WWE, but because of this, Natalya prob getting punished knowing WWE.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

BLEACH said:


> Not really, AJ is a heel so it would be perfectly reasonable for her to tap out immediately with nothing on the line.


Disagree. Isn't she the current divas champ? She's been shown to stay strong for a bit longer, and it would improve her legitamecy. 

I don't know why, over the past how many years, the general idea is to make the heel a weak coward. I don't see why someone can't be evil, and still dedicated. Like with Punk, they turned him into a guy who relies on Heyman? 

Why? Why does suddenly having an evil mind-set turn you weaker? Same thing with AJ. She shouldn't tap out immeditaly. She's the diva's champ. Not saying much, but might as well make some legitamecy to it.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

"Funny how "amateur", "indie", and "unemployed former refs" think they know it all but have NO IDEA. There's a reason your where your at and I'm where I'm at, "a professional referee with the number one entertainment company in the world. I'm the now, your yester year. Keep your opinions to yourself cause I'm definitely not taking advice from someone with less experience and not at a level I am, so continue to hate and I'll continue to work tv's and pay per view. Enjoy your life cause I'm loving mine!"

Black ref has turned heel.


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

I've seen a lot of botches, but I'm going to be very hard on Natalya for this one. Everybody complains about how she's the best trained, most seasoned, best wrestling diva on the roster and how she should she be pushed. Then she goes out there and pulls this shit. It justifies why the hell she hasn't been pushed in the first place. I expect Cameron or Eva Marie to pull this shit. I expect Aksana or even Alicia Fox to pull this shit. But Natalya? This is unacceptable. She's a better worker then most of the roster, male or female, but she can't even get the damn finish right. Was she antsy to finally go out there and win a match on Raw or something? 

I'll tell why I'm only blaming Natalya. AJ was playing her character perfectly, she's distracted by Hornswaggle, gives some brilliant trash talk, turns around and is locked in the sharphooter and taps like she's supposed to. She knew this was the finish. I don't know why we're blaming the ref, he was looking right at it. They're supposed to call it like a shoot and Natalya got up before he could make the call. This isn't Natalya's first win, she didn't wait from a cue from the ref, she didn't hear a bell ring, she didn't hear her music. Then she get's up and tries to make the ref raise her hand, making everything awkward. She complains about never getting a primetime spot and she fucks it all up.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

my fav part of botches like that are the silence and following confusion by the announcers and then the boos from the crowd. great work natalya. you wrestle as good as you look: horrible.

btw, natalya beating aj made no sense. so now it's aj's turn to to lose most of the time cuz she's a heel champ. i was shocked they actually let del rio win for a change. natalya must hate being looked at as the ugly diva. everyone else is so much better looking.


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

ninealevyn said:


> I've seen a lot of botches, but I'm going to be very hard on Natalya for this one. Everybody complains about how she's the best trained, most seasoned, best wrestling diva on the roster and how she should she be pushed. Then she goes out there and pulls this shit. It justifies why the hell she hasn't been pushed in the first place. I expect Cameron or Eva Marie to pull this shit. I expect Aksana or even Alicia Fox to pull this shit. But Natalya? This is unacceptable. She's a better worker then most of the roster, male or female, but she can't even get the damn finish right. Was she antsy to finally go out there and win a match on Raw or something?
> 
> I'll tell why I'm only blaming Natalya. AJ was playing her character perfectly, she's distracted by Hornswaggle, gives some brilliant trash talk, turns around and is locked in the sharphooter and taps like she's supposed to. She knew this was the finish. I don't know why we're blaming the ref, he was looking right at it. They're supposed to call it like a shoot and Natalya got up before he could make the call. *This isn't Natalya's first win*, she didn't wait from a cue from the ref, she didn't hear a bell ring, she didn't hear her music. Then she get's up and tries to make the ref raise her hand, making everything awkward. She complains about never getting a primetime spot and she fucks it all up.


Unfortunately it might be.


----------



## Grimley (Jun 16, 2013)

People bitch cause they ain't doing shit with the Women's Division...then they finally do something other than AJ vs Kaitlyn and people bitch bout a botched sharpshooter. So next week we'll just go back to the 'crazy bitch gets speared' repetition.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

I could care less about the botch. I was spending most of the match looking at AJ's ass.


----------



## adprokid (Mar 9, 2011)

After reading his comments, this ref is a heel.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Like A Boss said:


> I could care less about the botch. I was spending most of the match looking at AJ's ass.


me too. there was a slight hint of cheek showing at times. very nice(in my best borat voice).


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

If you're going to blame Natalya maybe you should wonder why she dropped it so quick. MAYBE AJ was meant to tap out literally _the second_ the hold was locked in, but she was late, and the referee was in the wrong position?


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

Arcade said:


> "Funny how "amateur", "indie", and "unemployed former refs" think they know it all but have NO IDEA. There's a reason your where your at and I'm where I'm at, "a professional referee with the number one entertainment company in the world. I'm the now, your yester year. Keep your opinions to yourself cause I'm definitely not taking advice from someone with less experience and not at a level I am, so continue to hate and I'll continue to work tv's and pay per view. Enjoy your life cause I'm loving mine!"
> 
> Black ref has turned heel.


The comment combined with Mos's face right under it made me laugh so hard.

go black ref!!


----------



## denjin09 (Jun 28, 2011)

Natalya making the ref raise her hand was just stupid....


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Clearly was Natalya's fault, not the referee's.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Oxitron said:


> If you're going to blame Natalya maybe you should wonder why she dropped it so quick. MAYBE AJ was meant to tap out literally _the second_ the hold was locked in, but she was late, and the referee was in the wrong position?


Perhaps, but with AJ being the women's champ, wouldn't make sense for her to tap out immediately... at least get out of it once or something. Then again, the WWE have such poor logic when booking angles involving the Diva's divison, I wouldn't be surprised if that was actually the plan.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

A bizarre botch to say the least... no idea what wen wrong because I cant tell what was supposed to happen. Maybe Big E was supposed to come in and distract the ref while AJ tapped but missed his cue and then the whole thing fell apart from there.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Rick_James said:


> Perhaps, but with AJ being the women's champ, wouldn't make sense for her to tap out immediately... at least get out of it once or something. Then again, the WWE have such poor logic when booking angles involving the Diva's divison, I wouldn't be surprised if that was actually the plan.


:lol AJ is being booked like she NEEDS help. It's perfectly correct.


----------



## Western Illinois (Apr 11, 2013)

It was a botch - it happens. Why are people making such a big deal of this? It was very awkward but you just move on.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Oxitron said:


> :lol AJ is being booked like she NEEDS help. It's perfectly correct.


lol, with the E! show getting over big though, you'd think they'd try to start giving the whole women's division some credibility. There were like 10 other things that I think were stupid with the match too, but AJ tapping out just looks bad, she gets wins over Kaitlyn and they try to make the crowd really sympathetic for Kaitlyn, naturally you'd think they would build on the feud still, instead of just having Nattie, whom she wasn't even feuding with, tap her out within 3 minutes.


----------

